

The benefits of partnerships between Silicon Valley and government agencies - bane
http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/innovations/wp/2013/11/15/the-benefits-of-partnerships-between-silicon-valley-and-government-agencies/

======
slashdotaccount
this really could be awesome. think of the possibilities. pair up pfizer
with.the fda, epa can work for bp,

